# 0mg? Which is the best 0mg juice out there?



## Vexed_Gen23 (30/11/22)

Hi everyone. Just a quick question about 0mg juice. My wife and I have been vaping for a number of years, but we recently found out that she's pregnant. Super excited about that. She wants to stop vaping because of the pregnancy. She prefers fruity flavours, so looking for any recommendations of good 0mg juices. Thanks in advance and have a great vaping Wednesday.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/11/22)

Vexed_Gen23 said:


> Hi everyone. Just a quick question about 0mg juice. My wife and I have been vaping for a number of years, but we recently found out that she's pregnant. Super excited about that. She wants to stop vaping because of the pregnancy. She prefers fruity flavours, so looking for any recommendations of good 0mg juices. Thanks in advance and have a great vaping Wednesday.



Welcome to the forum @Vexed_Gen23 and congrats on the pregnancy. Wishing you all the best with that!

you could try one shots
and just add the PG VG without nic

i know BLCK Vapour has several one shots of popular juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (30/11/22)

The Versus Oneshots from BLCK Vapour are Amazing my Faves were the Ruby Razzle and Cherry Blast but all of them were Amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------

